# 9mmXDM mag



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

The mag holds 19. Is it me or is it extremely difficult loading all 19 ? I did the first ten easily, then it took a herculean effort to get to 15. I am so tired from the 15 that I need a rest to even try the last 4. Should it be this difficult? It is the first load in the mag.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've read that it is a bear to load all 19 initially on some. Start with what is good and slowly increase the number of ammo as the springs "relax" more in time.

Again, this is just from what I've read.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Most new mags regardless the brand will have tight mag springs. Often times you have to load all that you can in to the mag and let it sit for a week. Remove all rounds and load again. Try to get as many more in as you can until you have all 19.
But yes it is normal for all the rounds not to go in right away. 
Once in a blue moon some one will luck out and be able to get everything in right out of the box but it is very tight with the last couple rounds.

Also you can get a UpLULA mag loader. They are around 35.00 for one for pistol mags but they are well worth it.


----------

